# Sell price for an LMS3990?



## ARC-170 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm selling my LMS 3990 mill because I bought an RF-30 clone. *What is a good selling price in the Los Angeles area for one with these features and accessories*:

-In excellent shape
-Kurt-style vise with swivel base 
-clamping kit
-DRO's on all 3 axes
-Tachometer
-tools needed for various components

FEATURES
-solid column
-air spring head
-500W brushless spindle drive (no gears, so it's nice and quiet!)
-large table area (18.1" x 4.7")
-R8 taper

New the mill is $1150 + tax (about $1260). The accessories are about $500 with tax new. This would be about $1760 new. I installed the DRO's and didn't put a dollar amount on that.

These mills don't show up often on CL and when they do, they are gone before I can call the seller to ask about the actual selling price. IIRC, they are priced around $900 to $1900, which is a pretty broad range and can include lots of tooling and accessories or none. The price doesn't seem to have anything to do with what it comes with, either; I seem to remember mills with nothing being priced higher than mills that came with all sorts of goodies. I'd like to narrow it down a bit. Thoughts?

Here are some pictures for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 26, 2021)

I'd say $1000 and be willing to accept $900. Might get more if you add some more tooling to it, though you're probably using that with the RF30. Might also get more if you're willing to wait, perhaps $1100.

That said, the hobby market is pretty hot in a lot of areas right now with people twiddling their thumbs and sitting on restuarant/ holiday cash that they can't spend, so maybe start off higher and see if you get any bites.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 27, 2021)

Pretty much in agreement with Matt.

My general rule of thumb when buying is 50-60% of new if in good shape which would put you at $800-900. Make sure you include a good description and photos, and highlight the extras so people understand you are not trying to get the new price for a used mill, there is more than they would get. Maybe ask $1100 but be willing to deal.

You do have the benefit that at the moment a lot of places are back ordered, so they can get yours now or wait who knows how long for a similar machine to be restocked. Currently LMS is out of stock on these.


----------



## tghsmith (Jan 27, 2021)

that model is out of stock at the current time along with tach(150.00 item).. no shipping, no tax, you can always take an lower price.. plus the installed DROs,, I'd go 1400-1300,, and see what happens,,


----------



## mickri (Jan 27, 2021)

You have basically a brand new machine that has only been lightly used.  That mill with a DRO, tach and vise would cost close to $2000 plus sales tax if purchased from LMS.  I would price it at $1500 to $1600.


----------



## ARC-170 (Jan 27, 2021)

The average of all 4 of your suggestions is $1300. I like how the price keeps going up with each post. I also thought about scarcity and paying about half of new for CL. I bought it used and paid a few hundred less than new, but it came with the vise and a few other goodies that I'm keeping.

I hate to mention scarcity in ads because it sounds like sales BS, so I'll have to word it right. I think I may go with a price toward the higher end; people on CL seem to expect it and offer way less anyway, even if the price is appropriate, then we can meet in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 27, 2021)

Don't mention scarcity, mention availability.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 27, 2021)

the flip side of pricing it high to begin with is that if you're too high people won't even bother looking at it or contacting you, then it becomes one of the 100s of things for sale on CL/ FB that keeps getting reposted for months. Figure out what sum you would be happy with, add a wee bit on top for bargaining and post it.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 27, 2021)

I wouldn't get too carried away making it sound gold plated (I roll my eyes every time I see "rare" in an ad), but be straight about it. The LMS machines are more desirable than many of the small mills. Yours is very clean and has extras being included. 

People who don't know much about these might need the info, but those who know what they are looking for will know. Definitely point out all the stuff that doesn't come when you buy the mill from LMS, so they don't just see that a new one is $1150 and wonder why you think you can get more than new. Don't be that guy with one fuzzy photo selling a "drill machine".


----------



## ARC-170 (Jan 29, 2021)

I listed it for $1400 and sold it the next day. Buyer came from 3 hours away.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 29, 2021)

good for you! Good to have another data point


----------



## hman (Jan 29, 2021)

Good on ya!  Sounds like both you and the buyer are happy - a good place to be.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow I would never buy a used machine that close to its new value. Good for you, I hope the new owner is happy as well it did look like a well cared for machine.


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 1, 2021)

It has a good story, if true: the guy I bought it from said it was used as a prop on some TV show about gun-making preppers. It had what appeared to be black spatter all over it. That's the story he gave me when I asked what all the black stuff was. It came off really easily with a rag and acetone.

I was very happy with this machine, but it was just a little too small. As many of us find out, that's how you know what you need; buy something and make stuff, then you can get a better idea of what you actually use it for and then you can get the machine that fits your needs.


----------



## ChazzC (Feb 16, 2021)

Always good to see a story with a happy ending!

It looked like you installed the iGaging Absolute DRO Plus DRO's, and placed the Z-Axis one or the left of the column, which is what I have been planning to do: did that work well for you?


Charlie


----------



## ARC-170 (Feb 16, 2021)

ChazzC said:


> Always good to see a story with a happy ending!
> 
> It looked like you installed the iGaging Absolute DRO Plus DRO's, and placed the Z-Axis one or the left of the column, which is what I have been planning to do: did that work well for you?
> 
> ...


Yes, it worked very well. I had to drill and tap holes, but it was easy enough. It was out of the way, but still looked good. The cords never got tangled. I wanted a clean-looking install on all the DRO's, so I spent some time designing them to not only function, but look good.


----------

